

Make it stop - instaheat

Acquisition announcements really bother me. They used to fill me with joy, seeing the companies I follow get acquired. Now, I can&#x27;t stand the announcements that sound like they came straight out of the &quot;announcement generator&quot; tool. I saw the thread on the Hacker Pad announcement emulating exactly how I feel about them.<p>They all sound exactly the same! I don&#x27;t know where the excitement went for me, and I am sure they are elated to have been bought by such a large and successful company but I fail to see how some of these garner so much attention.<p>Give us numbers. Give us the nitty gritty details.<p>Otherwise, we don&#x27;t give a shit!
======
tptacek
You can usually assume that an M&A announcement that doesn't include numbers
means the deal's terms aren't public.

It is hard to argue that "we" don't give a shit that Hackpad got bought by
Dropbox. "We" have kept that story bolted to the top of the front page all
day.

------
api
A great many of these are aqui-hires, basically high-level hiring decisions.
So the real headline is "founders and top engineers of a marginally successful
startup hired by big company."

~~~
instaheat
Makes my palms sweat, api.

~~~
api
Don't get me wrong. I'm happy for them. But I agree that these aren't really
front page news items unless it's a _huge_ acquisition or one that is
immensely significant for the economic/political landscape of the industry.

But then again what makes it to the front page here seems quasi-random at
times. :)

